# Extortionists at work again....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://quote.bloomberg.com/fgcgi.cgi?T=marketsquote99_news.ht&s=APWESHw7IWE0gU2F0

I hope Panero has a pitbull that he has been starving for a week.


----------

